
Destructure Your Arguments with Perl 6 Signatures - mabynogy
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2017/12/05/day-5-destructure-your-arguments-with-perl-6-signatures/
======
rurban
Destructuring is definitely a feature I overlooked so far in implementing
Perl6 signatures for perl5 in cperl. Would be needed for macros also.

